# T-Bro



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

Grew up in Southern California and spent a lot of time on the water, sailing dinghies, surfing and offshore fishing. Married a girl from Boston that I met at university of Colorado. She spent every summer on Martha’s Vineyard and I started spending a few weeks there each summer too. Flyfished for stripers, bonito, bluefish, false albacore and small bluefin over the years. Started with a 13’ Boston Whaler Supersport to access the great rips in Vineyard Sound in front of the house. Fun until the kids got a little bigger. Bought an 18’ Parker 17 years ago and it was the perfect boat for throwing crab flies in skinny water to stripers and also going 20 miles south to chase Pelagics.
My middle son is going to be a senior at College of Charleston next year and we have been getting to know the low country over the last few years. Bought a lot in Kiawah River and will build a house soon. Starting to get excited about learning a new fishery and getting to buy a flats skiff.

I have flats fished in the Bahamas,
Yucatán, and the middle of the Pacific and have gotten to ride a lots of different skiffs. Hope to keep learning about the correct boat from the many experienced posters here and be in a position to buy a great skiff when house is ready in Summer 2023.

Probably most interested in a large enough boat to be able to use it for more than just skinny water poling. Like the marquesa, vantage and vengeance, based upon my research to date.

glad to be here! Spent a lot of time on HullTruth over the years and seen a lot of good discussion about Morejohn and the evolution of skiff building.

T-Bro


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## noflogata (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sound like you have already narrowed it down to a few great skiffs. Would also check out Floyds 10wt and Cayo's 180 a little smaller but both rated for 4 people I believe.


----------



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

Also thinking about a Dragonfly Classic 17. Have never fished on one, but look well constructed and I like the lines. Need to do a little more research.

I remember watching the build photos of what became the bohemian back on THT and thought that looked like a beautiful skiff.

so many good choices today built with space age techniques, to make strong and light hulls.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mac 763 said:


> Welcome


👍


----------



## Christhebdb (11 mo ago)

Can’t go wrong with any of those choices! Best of luck in your search. Tight lines


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Welcome to SC. I’m over on Johns as well.

Will need to be careful on tides getting in and out of your neighborhood launch.


----------



## 97redz3 (Feb 28, 2021)

T-Bro ... not sure where you are on your decision, but if the Classic is still on your radar I have some construction pics that might interest you. My hull was released from the mold a week ago and i have initial pics of them glassing it in, adding stringers, etc. It's nice to see the construction before the they assemble it to the deck and cockpit.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Greetings T-Bro!


----------



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

97redz3 said:


> T-Bro ... not sure where you are on your decision, but if the Classic is still on your radar I have some construction pics that might interest you. My hull was released from the mold a week ago and i have initial pics of them glassing it in, adding stringers, etc. It's nice to see the construction before the they assemble it to the deck and cockpit.


I think I will be going to Vero this fall to meet Mark
Castlow and tour the factory. Think this is the perfect skiff for me and would love to see the build photos of your Classic. Have heard nothing but good things about his boats and will need a skiff by next September, which rules out HB.

would love to pick your brain about which console you chose and other choices for your build. Was going to go with Fighting Lady Yellow, but now like the dark blue that is lighter than Flag blue and plan to go with the Palm Beach console and a lot of the faux wood trim.

best regards,
T-Bro


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

IMO... and it's mine i accept getting beat up..I will never own a dark colored boat again. I had my Young GS20 built in flag blue....it was beautiful....but it showed every scratch, rash, swirl, sand, dust, etc....any scratch in the gel coat shows as white on a dark pallette. Went back to a light color on my BT


----------



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

That is great feedback! Just was tired of white hulls, with 17 years of Parker cream colored gel
Coat and a classic whaler before that. I was never going to go for flag blue, but saw a lighter blue on a Hinckley picnic boat when I was in Boca Grande for a tarpon tournament and really liked it. I found that Dragonfly can build it this color.








Wonder if this blue would show as many scratches as
Flag blue? I have never had to deal with a
6ft. Tide, so I know I may wind up in skinnier water than I want to.


----------



## 97redz3 (Feb 28, 2021)

T-Bro said:


> I think I will be going to Vero this fall to meet Mark
> Castlow and tour the factory. Think this is the perfect skiff for me and would love to see the build photos of your Classic. Have heard nothing but good things about his boats and will need a skiff by next September, which rules out HB.
> 
> would love to pick your brain about which console you chose and other choices for your build. Was going to go with Fighting Lady Yellow, but now like the dark blue that is lighter than Flag blue and plan to go with the Palm Beach console and a lot of the faux wood trim.
> ...


PM me your contact info … happy to take it off line and send link to build pics


----------

